# Piscine Solvay - Oct 13



## UrbanX (Oct 23, 2013)

Last time I visited here it was the quickest bust ever. Within 10 seconds of entering the site I spotted a manhole, and was down it while the others were looking for access above ground. 
10 Seconds later I hear them calling me out, I assumed they’d found a way in. 

I popped my little head out of the manhole, and glanced along the row of my fellow explorers beaming little faces, until I realised there was an extra face – belonging to a security guard. 




So I’m back to explore this one with a vengeance! We pretty much ran into the site and were in within seconds. We hadn’t noticed where he had come from before, so weren’t sure if we were supposed to be avoiding anywhere, which just added to the excitement. 

The main pool was the only room really worth photographing: 









To the sides were the changing cubicles: 



YooHoo!!!







UrbanX takes to a spot of diving: 



The reception had a nice bit of mosaic flooring, but that was it really: 



We were pretty much finished when we wandered straight into the security guards room! He wasn’t there, but obviously had been very recently! It was right by my original access attempt, so it’s no surprise we were caught so quick! Despite me wanting to give him a giggle again, we decided it’d probably be best to leave before his return. 

Cheers for looking.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks as if he's doing a good job, keeping this looking nice. Liking the Tom Daley shot a lot.


----------



## fannyadams (Oct 24, 2013)

That's a very pristine piscine. Not many unchaved derelict baths about. Nice one


----------



## mookster (Oct 24, 2013)

No photos of the fantastic stairs/entrance lobby? I wondered if it still had the live-in guard


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2013)

mookster said:


> No photos of the fantastic stairs/entrance lobby? I wondered if it still had the live-in guard



Nope, secca had literally popped out - I punished myself by looking at the pics when we got back too  ...Suppose we'll just have to go back then


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 25, 2013)

Great write up and nice mages, I love reading about peoples personal experiences more than the history of places. The shot of you on the diving board is ace, was that scary ?


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 25, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Great write up and nice mages, I love reading about peoples personal experiences more than the history of places. The shot of you on the diving board is ace, was that scary ?



Lol, yeah it was actually! It was moving about quite a bit and the fixings at the pool-edge end weren't in great condition either!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 25, 2013)

Great report & pics.


----------



## Big Bill (Oct 26, 2013)

Excellent report and well done on not getting caught again!

Just wondering why they have pump trucks at the bottom of the swimming pool!!!


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 27, 2013)

Big Bill said:


> Excellent report and well done on not getting caught again!
> 
> Just wondering why they have pump trucks at the bottom of the swimming pool!!!



Me too . . . they must have built a ramp. Gonna be fun lifting them out now!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 27, 2013)

*NICE! Had this on the list a few weeks back but didnt have time to fit it in... *


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 5, 2013)

Your head is not that little !!!!
Ah ah ah !!!
Good one 
My friend is starting to feel the excitement of it all !!! Thanks


----------

